# Maternity in Studio



## ababysean (Aug 6, 2012)

I shot a maternity session in the studio a few weeks ago.  Thought I would post a few for cc.

I used one 6 foot octobox with an sb 800 inside.  as well as one sb 400 over head and slightly behind....

thanks in advance

All shot with D90 and 35  1.8

1.







2.






3.






4






5






6






7


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2012)

Nicely done Crystal; I think #s 1, 6, 7 would benefit from a crop to move the subject out of the centre of the image.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

They're beautiful! You have some that will be a print problem at a lot of the standard sizes.


----------



## ababysean (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, when you say print in standard sizes what do you mean exactly?  like an 8*10?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2012)

1,2,3,5 have lovely lighting that reveals shape and texture and looks very simple, and VERY pleasing. I really like the look of that six foot octabox...nice, BIG source! It has such a nice shadow pattern at the distances you used it at. Nice work! THOSE SHOTS will NOT look all gimmicky in 30,40,50 years's time!!! Classic!

I'm not fond of the posterized rings on shot #6...looks like you shot it on medium gray and then lightened the heck out of it, causing the posterization.


----------



## ababysean (Aug 7, 2012)

banding will be the LIFE of me! It was actually white, but I did not use a light on it......  

I was just too lazy to fix the banding.


----------



## ababysean (Aug 7, 2012)

and I didn't use sb's I used Alien Bee's.... AB 800 and AB 400   lol  sorry.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 7, 2012)

I always love your work.  No exception here.  Beautiful.  :mrgreen:


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 7, 2012)

I love 4 so much! Then 5.


----------



## sactown024 (Aug 7, 2012)

my wife is 9/mo prego and i was going to take some photos of here since we cant really afford a photographer, can you tell me how you did shot #5 and any other tips?


----------



## ababysean (Aug 7, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> my wife is 9/mo prego and i was going to take some photos of here since we cant really afford a photographer, can you tell me how you did shot #5 and any other tips?



#5 was a silhouette against a large floor window.  I just practiced until I got the blow out behind her and her in shadow.  Also did some post to blow out the back a bit more.


----------



## ababysean (Aug 7, 2012)

and I only had one sheer curtain so I flipped the image in post tomake it look like their were two.


----------



## ababysean (Aug 7, 2012)

Maternity in the Studio {Pensacola Maternity Photographer} » CrystalBellePhotography

Here is the blog post!


----------



## kundalini (Aug 7, 2012)

ababysean said:


> and I didn't use sb's I used Alien Bee's.... AB 800 and AB 400 lol sorry.



   I was wondering.  Thanks for the clarification.

Very nice work.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 7, 2012)

I love the silhouette. How pregnant was she? Better said what week was she in?


----------



## ababysean (Aug 7, 2012)

she is due aug 26 and these were shot July 20.  so she was in her 8th month.  she was very tiny.


----------



## CCericola (Aug 7, 2012)

very nice. My only advice is don't forget that pregnant women are still women who have curves so make sure you are moving her legs and shoulders to create the hourglass and get those curves and angles you need to make her look awesome. #3 and #6 are close.


----------

